
Letsencrypt just sent an email containing all their users' email addresses - aaronpk
https://aaronparecki.com/2016/06/10/12/fail
======
molecule
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=11881704](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=11881704)

~~~
x0
cheers

